# Another Satisfied Ligero Customer...



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I received my wheels by Troy earlier this week. I am extremely satisfied with my new wheelset. I was looking for a "do it all" wheelset and Troy produced just that. Troy recommended a 32R, 28F build due to my 195 pound weight. He recommended the H1 hub as well as a couple of others and I chose the H1. I wanted a strong rim and went with Troy's recommendation of the Crostini R3.1/R3.2 combination. I don't have a scale but Troy said the final weight is ~1410 grams which is lighter than anything that I own. Due to high work volume this week I have only been able to go out for 25 miles. I think I smiled the entire ride. I did some slow seated climbs, standing hill climbs, fast descents, and some fast rollers. The wheels took everything that I threw at them. I love the rich sound of the freewheel. The braking surface on these rims is excellent!!! 

I am very happy with the wheelset and am already making plans for another set. Thanks Troy!!!


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

Lucky you! I can't wait to get mine!  

Great bike by the way! What size is it ?


----------



## dperk789 (Sep 19, 2005)

*nice*

How much?


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Your Killin me Troy......*

beaut mate, they look good on yur Scott too. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

martroy said:


> Lucky you! I can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Great bike by the way! What size is it ?


Thanks! My CR1 is a XXL (61cm). I am between a 58cm and a 61cm. I felt more comfy on the 61cm. When I bought it the sales guy was just handing me different bikes to ride. After all of the test rides I chose my current bike because it felt the best and not even knowing the size of it. I didn't even pay attention to the size until after having it for two weeks while I was cleaning it and finally saw the size label.

Price??? Ligero Wheels is very comptetively priced. Shoot Troy an email or call him and have him quote you some prices.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

I think your bike might be bigger then mine!


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*hey Troy,*



Ligero said:


> I think your bike might be bigger then mine!


Tell us about those rims you got on that bike?


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Ligero said:


> I think your bike might be bigger then mine!


What size is that frame? Inquiring minds want to know about those wheels. Are those the ones you were telling me about a couple of days ago?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

kevinmcdade said:


> I am very happy with the wheelset and am already making plans for another set. Thanks Troy!!!


Nice wheels. They look strangley familiar, save for the shiny hubs and red Firestones. I'm sure you already noticed that the rear hub do make a pretty sound. The spoke lacing that Troy did up (at least on mine) is a nice combo of old style and modern high tech lookin: 2x front and 2x/3x rear for the traditional look; and for that modern high tech look he laced 'em both so that the projection of any given spoke onto a plane normal to the wheel's axis of rotation is coincident with the radius of a circle that is not necessarily concentric with the circle whose axis of symmetry is coincident with the axle's axis of rotation.

It's all in how you look at it.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Tell us about those rims you got on that bike?


They are a 33mm tall carbon reinforced niobium rim that weighs 365 grams. I have been using a pair for a about a year and really like them. Best part is that they look really cool!



kevinmcdade said:


> What size is that frame? Inquiring minds want to know about those wheels. Are those the ones you were telling me about a couple of days ago?


Those are the ones!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Nice wheels. They look strangley familiar, save for the shiny hubs and red Firestones. I'm sure you already noticed that the rear hub do make a pretty sound. The spoke lacing that Troy did up (at least on mine) is a nice combo of old style and modern high tech lookin: 2x front and 2x/3x rear for the traditional look; and for that modern high tech look he laced 'em both so that the projection of any given spoke onto a plane normal to the wheel's axis of rotation is coincident with the radius of a circle that is not necessarily concentric with the circle whose axis of symmetry is coincident with the axle's axis of rotation.
> 
> It's all in how you look at it.


Does it get any better after a couple of beers? Does any of the phases of the lunar cycles effect it it in anyway. If I toss the wheelset in my bathtub when it's full of water which way will it spin as the tub empties? I'm so confused can I go home now?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Does it get any better after a couple of beers? Does any of the phases of the lunar cycles effect it it in anyway. If I toss the wheelset in my bathtub when it's full of water which way will it spin as the tub empties? I'm so confused can I go home now?


Everything gets better after a couple of beers, right? During 1/4 of the lunar cycle, everything may have a red tint to it. Which way everything seems to spin will depend on what side of your head concerned cyclists are hitting you: you should know better than to throw nice, Tune hubs into a full bathtub!


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

You bastards are taunting me. Troy is reportedly working on my wheels today. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

rockstar2083 said:


> You bastards are taunting me. Troy is reportedly working on my wheels today. The anticipation is killing me.


I was the same way everytime I would see someone post about receiving their Ligero wheelset. The wait was well worth it.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Taunting You.......*



rockstar2083 said:


> You bastards are taunting me. Troy is reportedly working on my wheels today. The anticipation is killing me.


What about me, Troy hasn't even gotten the parts for my wheels yet, how do you think I feel? All these Ligero sporting bastards taunting me one after another, Killin me it is. 
Alas, mine are for cross, and I really won't get to play with them until September.........
I could die by then.


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> What about me, Troy hasn't even gotten the parts for my wheels yet, how do you think I feel? All these Ligero sporting bastards taunting me one after another, Killin me it is.
> Alas, mine are for cross, and I really won't get to play with them until September.........
> I could die by then.


Hey Troy, who's the next in line ?  

Martin


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*let me help you guys out*



alienator said:


> Everything gets better after a couple of beers, right? During 1/4 of the lunar cycle, everything may have a red tint to it. Which way everything seems to spin will depend on what side of your head concerned cyclists are hitting you: you should know better than to throw nice, Tune hubs into a full bathtub!


http://www.stonebrew.com/irs/


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> http://www.stonebrew.com/irs/


Ohh that's really helping - the closest distributor of that is 500 miles away. However, I do have a couple bottles of Augustiner smuggled in from a colleague. Maybe they can assuage my anguish.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*After a 22 oz Stone IRS*



rockstar2083 said:


> Ohh that's really helping - the closest distributor of that is 500 miles away. However, I do have a couple bottles of Augustiner smuggled in from a colleague. Maybe they can assuage my anguish.


I can't even spell Wheels.......


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> http://www.stonebrew.com/irs/


Nah....this is what you need to set yourself free:


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> What about me, Troy hasn't even gotten the parts for my wheels yet, how do you think I feel? All these Ligero sporting bastards taunting me one after another, Killin me it is.
> Alas, mine are for cross, and I really won't get to play with them until September.........
> I could die by then.


Why for you can't play with them until September? Iffin' they were going to be mine, you'd bet I'd give 'em a spin or two.

You've got plenty to live for...at least until September. There's the Moots family reunion. There's the end to the PCNW rainy season. There's a new...and sure to be other new...Lindsey Lohan movie. There's the other wheelset that I'm gonna get from Troy. There's the arrival of my Claviculas. There's Mila, Shakira, and gods be willing, Mila and Shakira together, along with velvet wrist restraints and with mid-thigh high black leather boots.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*tis true*



alienator said:


> Why for you can't play with them until September? Iffin' they were going to be mine, you'd bet I'd give 'em a spin or two.


Oh sure, I'll put um on me Independent, go play on some dirt roads/single track. But the real fun is when I pull out me GREEN Tires (I know there not black, but we are talking cowbells here) and go race sum cross. 



> You've got plenty to live for...at least until September. There's the Moots family reunion.


Yep there is that. 


> There's the end to the PCNW rainy season.


There's an end to the PCNW rainy season? Oh yea, you mean July and August and there's no garauntee's 


> There's a new...and sure to be other new...Lindsey Lohan movie.


Ummmmm


> There's the other wheelset that I'm gonna get from Troy.


Would you be talkin bout those Reynolds carbon tubies?


> There's the arrival of my Claviculas.


Cant wait to see those Draculas. 


> There's Mila, Shakira, and gods be willing, Mila and Shakira together, along with velvet wrist restraints and with mid-thigh high black leather boots.


And my personal favorite Stacey Keibler! I don't think they make mid-thigh high black leather boots for her legs. 42" inseam, Me luv Longtime! She'd need a custom Moots


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

So what quick releases are you Ligero guys using? About to order up some wheels, but figure the ride'll be more enjoyable if the wheels stay on the bike.

mg


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> There's Mila, Shakira, and gods be willing, Mila and Shakira together, along with velvet wrist restraints and with mid-thigh high black leather boots.


Now there is a pair I would do for $10,000 and would not care if they every paid me.

BTW Oatmeal stout is the only way to go.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> And my personal favorite Stacey Keibler! I don't think they make mid-thigh high black leather boots for her legs. 42" inseam, Me luv Longtime! She'd need a custom Moots


Why I'd never heard of or seen her until I googled her image after reading your post. She's quite the comely lass. She'd look quite nice with Mila and Shakira.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Now there is a pair I would do for $10,000 and would not care if they every paid me.
> 
> BTW Oatmeal stout is the only way to go.


Man, you are an expensive 'ho. I'd debase myself in all sorts of ways for them.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Mark16q said:


> So what quick releases are you Ligero guys using? About to order up some wheels, but figure the ride'll be more enjoyable if the wheels stay on the bike.
> 
> mg


Right now, I am, as well as Sr. Juanmoretime, using M2 QR's. The old style (if you can call less than 6 mos old, uhm, old.).


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Phat&SlowVelo said:


> And my personal favorite Stacey Keibler! I don't think they make mid-thigh high black leather boots for her legs. 42" inseam, Me luv Longtime! She'd need a custom Moots


I'll have to call BS on the 42 inch inseam.... but I'm pretty happy with her proportions as they are:


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Mark16q said:


> So what quick releases are you Ligero guys using? About to order up some wheels, but figure the ride'll be more enjoyable if the wheels stay on the bike.
> 
> mg


If you are considering ordering a wheelset Troy also can supply all the trimmings, cassettes, skewers, tubes and tires. Yes that includes M2Racer skewres or whatever your heart desires. Plus since you are buying a wheelset from him he does discount them. The Cycle-Dynamics cassette that I bought with my wheelset was very fairly pirced.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*no BS*



rruff said:


> I'll have to call BS on the 42 inch inseam.... but I'm pretty happy with her proportions as they are:


42 inch inseam, tis fact. she's song in the torso too. So she doesnt look like she has super long legs, but she does............ Me luv Longtime!


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

First the wheels, then the beer and now Stacey - you guys are really rotten bastards for taunting me this way.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

rruff said:


> I'll have to call BS on the 42 inch inseam.... but I'm pretty happy with her proportions as they are:


Uhhhhmmmmmmmm: you're gonna get in trouble. Coolhand is going to PM you and tell you what a bad boy you were for posting pics here of a girl. He did it to me for just face shots of Mila and another chick. Yup, straight outta *1984*: moderators are the next best thing to one-think.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> If you are considering ordering a wheelset Troy also can supply all the trimmings, cassettes, skewers, tubes and tires. Yes that includes M2Racer skewres or whatever your heart desires. Plus since you are buying a wheelset from him he does discount them. The Cycle-Dynamics cassette that I bought with my wheelset was very fairly pirced.


Don't forget the homemade cake Troy sends. Mine was a 3 layer German chocolate cake, with a sweet coconut icing. And he set me up with a year's subscription to Hustler, as well as a subscription to the Spice channel.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

rockstar2083 said:


> First the wheels, then the beer and now Stacey - you guys are really rotten bastards for taunting me this way.


Well, you should know that your pain will get worse, especially when you think of all of us Ligero wheel owners out there on the road, every day, with our Troy-built wheels. Heck, there are some people that prolly struggle to decide which set of Ligero wheels to use on a given day.

If the stress becomes too great, you can sing along to that Bobby McFerrin song, *Don't Worry, Be Happy*.


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

alienator said:


> Don't forget the homemade cake Troy sends. Mine was a 3 layer German chocolate cake, with a sweet coconut icing. And he set me up with a year's subscription to Hustler, as well as a subscription to the Spice channel.


The cake closed the deal, but hoping he'll leave off the coconut...disagrees with my digestion, and that can be bad. The hubs are back-ordered, so it'll be awhile, but this is purely a conspicuous consumption please purchase....I just want 'em.  Going with 3.1 f and r (24h and 32h), Tune hubs and M2 qr's.

And thanx Juanmoretime about looking for other purchases while I'm at it. No doubt I'll get any possible toy he has to offer by the time I'm done.

There's a nice 25' double jump at a local mx track I'm hoping to clear with these. The way you all talk them up, s/b no problem :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Mark16q said:


> There's a nice 25' double jump at a local mx track I'm hoping to clear with these. The way you all talk them up, s/b no problem :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark


No problemo. Troy guarantees his wheels will stay intact and true after any jump up to 27 ft in height.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Don't forget the homemade cake Troy sends. Mine was a 3 layer German chocolate cake, with a sweet coconut icing. And he set me up with a year's subscription to Hustler, as well as a subscription to the Spice channel.


Cake? I just got a package of Ding Dongs and what was obviously a well already read two month old copy of Oprah that had part of a Charmin package as a book mark in it. I was ripped off!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Cake? I just got a package of Ding Dongs and what was obviously a well already read two month old copy of Oprah that had part of a Charmin package as a book mark in it. I was ripped off!


Yeah, but which issue of Oprah was it? Was it the one where Dr. Phil helped Hillary Duff realize her unresolved feelings of attachment to Ellen? Man, you're lucky: that's a classic!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Yeah, but which issue of Oprah was it? Was it the one where Dr. Phil helped Hillary Duff realize her unresolved feelings of attachment to Ellen? Man, you're lucky: that's a classic!


How did you know the section that was bookmarked by the piece of the Charmin package? Is that you scent I smelled when I opened it? Will Dr. Phil help me with my obsession for black wheelsets?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> How did you know the section that was bookmarked by the piece of the Charmin package? Is that you scent I smelled when I opened it? Will Dr. Phil help me with my obsession for black wheelsets?


Well, duuuhhhhhh: it's only the most revered article to ever be in Oprah...or any magazine, for that matter. Yeah, that was my scent, but it wasn't there because of why you think. No, Yves Saint Laurent had an idea for a new scent for a new cologne and perfume line: *Othopedia*, a mixture of scents like jasmine, heather, rose, and the scent of hospital gowns worn by patients in orthopedic units. I gave samples every hour for my week long broken hip stay in the hospital. No doubt you smelled the scented card advertising this new product. I expect my royalty check to be huge.

As for your obsession with black wheels, it's not an obsession: it's a religion, a religion that I subscribe to. It's the one true religion.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

alienator said:


> Nah....this is what you need to set yourself free:


Mmmmm, Stella...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm almost lost for words. Does this mean not only do I love the Ligero wheelset that has been in my posession for almost two months and I ride the hell out of but I love Oprah too??? Now how in the hell am I going to tell the wife? She would understand the Oprah thing but the wheels. no way!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

OK, enough of the praises to the moon.

As a guy that gathers the bits and pieces together and then builds my own wheels, I am curious as to how much a set of these wheels costs, and what do they weigh?

What are the Super-Duper benefits of one of these wheelsets over the ones I build myself???


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> OK, enough of the praises to the moon.
> 
> As a guy that gathers the bits and pieces together and then builds my own wheels, I am curious as to how much a set of these wheels costs, and what do they weigh?
> 
> What are the Super-Duper benefits of one of these wheelsets over the ones I build myself???


If you want to know the cost email Ligero. It's not right to post prices online for work that varies w/ the customer's needs. What they weigh depends on what they're built with. Mine--White Industries H1 hubs, Alex Crostini R3.1/3.2 rims, Sapim CX-Ray spokes 24 2x front, 28 2x/3x rear--weigh 1380g all together. 

As for the Super-Duper benefits of one of these wheelsets over the one you build yourself? Well, let's see: between grad school, riding, and spending time w/ daughter and wife, my time is pretty well used up. It's more efficient for me to order a nice set of wheels from a wheel builder. Another benefit? That wheel builder might be able to source parts that no one else can.

What does it matter? If the thread upsets you, don't read it. Hopefully, you picked up on all the humor and tongue in cheekiness of the thread.

Do you build your own bike frames? Sew your own bike clothes?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

alienator said:


> What does it matter? If the thread upsets you, don't read it. Hopefully, you picked up on all the humor and tongue in cheekiness of the thread.
> 
> Do you build your own bike frames? Sew your own bike clothes?


If you go back and read my post you will see it is a question - no-where do I say that I am upset in any way by this thread. No-where.

I notice of late that you seem to go out of your way to pick fights with people on this board and I cannot understand why or what you think you get as a benefit by doing so.

I did not indicate or say - Upset. Go back and re-read it.

As to your two closing "questions" - irrelevant, pointless and flat out stupid. If you want to pick fights with people - do it elsewhere.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> If you go back and read my post you will see it is a question - no-where do I say that I am upset in any way by this thread. No-where.
> 
> I notice of late that you seem to go out of your way to pick fights with people on this board and I cannot understand why or what you think you get as a benefit by doing so.
> 
> ...


Chill a bit, Jethro.......I answered yer questions, although I did wonder about the super-duper comment. But, hey: not everything comes across the way it should in text on a BBS, does it? Maybe you had your tongue cheek. Doesn't matter.

You read way too much into my posts, and apparently you've been payin' a little too much attention to my posts. FWIW, I really don't won't invest anything in your concerns about my posts, though. Sorry.

Was there anything about the wheels you wanted to say? to know? Or no?

As to my last questions re: your frame or clothes, it's no irrelevant. It goes to why someone would have someone else build a wheelset for them. There are reasons like mine. Maybe someone doesn't want to spend the money on a truing stand and whatever else they think they might need. Maybe someone just doesn't like doing such things and instead gets enjoyment out of using the wheels.

There is, however, a cornucopia of stuff that makes Ligero's wheels so super-duper: he does nice work; he's got a cool selection of bits to build from; he knits bang-up wheelbags and doggie vests; as mentioned in the last day, he bakes; he sends cards for the spokes w/ every wheel; and he seems to put up well with people whining about why their wheels aren't done yet.

Howz that?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I'm almost lost for words. Does this mean not only do I love the Ligero wheelset that has been in my posession for almost two months and I ride the hell out of but I love Oprah too??? Now how in the hell am I going to tell the wife? She would understand the Oprah thing but the wheels. no way!


Look, JMT, this is the hard part, the denial. You're just going to have to go through the whole process. Soon you'll be angry. Then you'll try bargaining your way out of your love for Oprah. When that doesn't work, you'll become depressed. Finally, after a prolonged and painful bout with depression--and possibly experimentation with transvestitism--you'll come to accept your love for Oprah. You'll grow to celebrate it. You'll find comfort in watching *The View*, knowing that everyone on that show share's your love for Oprah. It'll be ok, Juanmoretime.

And I'll be here for you.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Look, JMT, this is the hard part, the denial. You're just going to have to go through the whole process. Soon you'll be angry. Then you'll try bargaining your way out of your love for Oprah. When that doesn't work, you'll become depressed. Finally, after a prolonged and painful bout with depression--and possibly experimentation with transvestitism--you'll come to accept your love for Oprah. You'll grow to celebrate it. You'll find comfort in watching *The View*, knowing that everyone on that show share's your love for Oprah. It'll be ok, Juanmoretime.
> 
> And I'll be here for you.


I'm not in denial or depressed, damn you! I think you've very wrong this time. I was just out in the garage spinning those Ligero wheels with the Tune hubs and how buttery smooth they turn and thinking about my chocolate love and almost threw my head into the spokes. I have to go now and figure out what wheels to order next from Troy and I'll call them Oprah. I'll finish that up after running to the shoe repair shop to pick up my stilletto healed shoes and stop at Victoria's Secret for some lacey items. Would I wear a womens large or extra-large?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I'm not in denial or depressed, damn you! I think you've very wrong this time. I was just out in the garage spinning those Ligero wheels with the Tune hubs and how buttery smooth they turn and thinking about my chocolate love and almost threw my head into the spokes. I have to go now and figure out what wheels to order next from Troy and I'll call them Oprah. I'll finish that up after running to the shoe repair shop to pick up my stilletto healed shoes and stop at Victoria's Secret for some lacey items. Would I wear a womens large or extra-large?


First, when in doubt, size up on lingerie 'cuz you can always have a seamstress alter the fit.

As for the wheels, well, we can all lobby Reynolds so they'll more quickly give Troy the green light. Iffin' that happens, why not do SV KOM rims, Pillar Ti spokes, and yer Tune hubs? That oughta give you a set that's comfortably under 1000g. Ooooeeeerrrrrrr.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> First, when in doubt, size up on lingerie 'cuz you can always have a seamstress alter the fit.
> 
> As for the wheels, well, we can all lobby Reynolds so they'll more quickly give Troy the green light. Iffin' that happens, why not do SV KOM rims, Pillar Ti spokes, and yer Tune hubs? That oughta give you a set that's comfortably under 1000g. Ooooeeeerrrrrrr.


Thanks for the tip on the lingerie. Is there any colors I should stay away from because the make my Ligero wheels look fat? 

As far as the tribute to my chocolate goddess. It may call for a Tune Mig 45 and Mag 160's but I may have to wait a while because I understand Troy has taken a Sabatical to excape the stress of knitting wheel bags for the wheels he has been building. He screwed up a cross stitch and had to unravel 3/4 of a bag. Yes the Reynolds would be sweet but sub 900 would be sweeter.

To those waiting on wheels I would think Troy would be back in a month or so. Don't waorry it will be worth the wait! :^)


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I understand Troy has taken a Sabatical to excape the stress of knitting wheel bags for the wheels he has been building. He screwed up a cross stitch and had to unravel 3/4 of a bag. Yes the Reynolds would be sweet but sub 900 would be sweeter.
> 
> To those waiting on wheels I would think Troy would be back in a month or so. Don't waorry it will be worth the wait! :^)


Are you serious about the sabatical thing?  If this is true, I think I'm gonna cry...  Troy, are you there ?!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Thanks for the tip on the lingerie. Is there any colors I should stay away from because the make my Ligero wheels look fat?
> 
> As far as the tribute to my chocolate goddess. It may call for a Tune Mig 45 and Mag 160's but I may have to wait a while because I understand Troy has taken a Sabatical to excape the stress of knitting wheel bags for the wheels he has been building. He screwed up a cross stitch and had to unravel 3/4 of a bag. Yes the Reynolds would be sweet but sub 900 would be sweeter.
> 
> To those waiting on wheels I would think Troy would be back in a month or so. Don't waorry it will be worth the wait! :^)


Stay away from horizontal stripes, as well as reds, yellows, and bright blues.

I would think that KOM rims, the light Pillar Ti spoke flavor, and the light Tune hubs will get you uner 900g. Troy guesstimated that DV-UL rims w/ the light Pillar Ti spokes and White H1 hubs would be very near 1000g, whereas stock DV-UL's are about 1130g. The Mag160 is what, 60g or so lighter than an H1 rear? What does a Mig 45 weigh? If the SV KOM's are 1040ish g, then you ought to sneak in under 900g, That is sick. Very sick. And tasty, too.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

martroy said:


> Are you serious about the sabatical thing?  If this is true, I think I'm gonna cry...  Troy, are you there ?!


Well, eventually. He said in a private conversation that he had to "cleanse" himself before he'd be ready for his sabatical. The cleansing, according to him, will take the form of ridding himself of all material possessions, getting a full body wax, and, in his words, "warming up my chakras with a weeklong intensive colonic therapy regime."


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

alienator said:


> Well, eventually. He said in a private conversation that he had to "cleanse" himself before he'd be ready for his sabatical. The cleansing, according to him, will take the form of ridding himself of all material possessions, getting a full body wax, and, in his words, "warming up my chakras with a weeklong intensive colonic therapy regime."


This means that after that he'll be able to build levitating wheels!!! These will be extremely fast! I guess I'll wait then...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Stay away from horizontal stripes, as well as reds, yellows, and bright blues.
> 
> I would think that KOM rims, the light Pillar Ti spoke flavor, and the light Tune hubs will get you uner 900g. Troy guesstimated that DV-UL rims w/ the light Pillar Ti spokes and White H1 hubs would be very near 1000g, whereas stock DV-UL's are about 1130g. The Mag160 is what, 60g or so lighter than an H1 rear? What does a Mig 45 weigh? If the SV KOM's are 1040ish g, then you ought to sneak in under 900g, That is sick. Very sick. And tasty, too.


What does the Mig 45 weigh. here is the money shot;
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12904&highlight=mig

Thanks for the tips on the colors. 

Below is something I picked up for almost free to play with until I get the ligerie thing sorted out. Plus to pass time while Troy is gone on his Sabatical. To think I was ready to pull the trigger on the ultimate build. I suppse it could be worse if I was actually waiting for a set of wheels that I had previously ordered.


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

The MIG45 is too heavy. One of these is called for;


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

It figures that right when I order up some wheels, Troy takes a vacation. But I'm sure mine will be the first he builds when he comes back. So everyone else....just leave him alone so he can focus on the important things  As soon as mine are done, order away:thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> What does the Mig 45 weigh. here is the money shot;
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12904&highlight=mig
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the colors.
> ...


Man, you have wheel commitment issues. Nice wheel, and I'm sure you got it for a song, right?

I would love to have some wheels built up w/ Tune hubs, but I don't think Tune hubs and their sealing would mesh well with the wind and blowing sand/dust in the desert, here. Then, there are also the monsoons to deal with in the summer. I'd have to regrease the hubs after every monsoonal downpour I got caught in. (Side note: I had a Moots bike for test ride for the better part of a week. The day I rode it back to the shop, I got caught in one of those monsoonal downpours. At one point, I pedaled several hundred yards w/ the bottom bracket under water. The hubs were under water every time I hit a wake from a passing vehicle. I felt a bit guilty returning the bike all water logged like that, but to make up for it, I bought the LBS wrench's a six of Stella Artois......and bought a Moots from 'em.).


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Mark16q said:


> So everyone else....just leave him alone so he can focus on the important things  As soon as mine are done, order away:thumbsup:
> 
> Mark


Don't worry, I'm gonna let him focus on what's important.....especially since I just found out that I'm getting the dosh to order my Ligero Reynolds Stratus DV-UL/White Hubs/Pillar Ti spokes build. Of course, what I consider important is my build, but that doesn't mean that your build doesn't also have some modicum of importance, too.


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm going to get a set of Speedcomposites rims built with Pillar Ti spokes and an M5 front hub with a MAG140 rear hub, hopefully weigh about 920gm which will be pretty sick


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

alienator said:


> Don't worry, I'm gonna let him focus on what's important.....especially since I just found out that I'm getting the dosh to order my Ligero Reynolds Stratus DV-UL/White Hubs/Pillar Ti spokes build. Of course, what I consider important is my build, but that doesn't mean that your build doesn't also have some modicum of importance, too.


Me thinks I'll be on my Ksyrium SL's for a bit longer than expected, but this just isn't something to rush...like a fine wine. Speaking of wine...tough day at the office....time for some nice decade old cab to take off the edge.

So what would be a good price for a buddy that wants my Mavics'? They're '05 vintage SSC SL's, maybe 3000 miles, perfectly straight, ridden by someone who has no right riding the nice equipment I've got...but I don't care. 

I'm dangerously close to searching ti websites and such and afeard that I may get nuts with this. So no more talk of sub 1000g wheels, um kay?  

Weight weenie in training,

Mark


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

Mark16q said:


> Me thinks I'll be on my Ksyrium SL's for a bit longer than expected, but this just isn't something to rush...like a fine wine. Speaking of wine...tough day at the office....time for some nice decade old cab to take off the edge.
> 
> So what would be a good price for a buddy that wants my Mavics'? They're '05 vintage SSC SL's, maybe 3000 miles, perfectly straight, ridden by someone who has no right riding the nice equipment I've got...but I don't care.
> 
> ...


They are going on a Ti/Carbon frame :thumbsup:


----------



## velmingrafter (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, who makes those rims and where can I buy some? Those look too good to be true. Tall and light. I wonder if they will crush under my 200 lbs?



Ligero said:


> They are a 33mm tall carbon reinforced niobium rim that weighs 365 grams. I have been using a pair for a about a year and really like them. Best part is that they look really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the ones!


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

velmingrafter said:


> Wow, who makes those rims and where can I buy some? Those look too good to be true. Tall and light. I wonder if they will crush under my 200 lbs?


If you mean you will crush them by stonping up and down on them then Yes you will crush them. If you just want them for everyday use there is not many rims out there that is as stiff and strong as this rim. It is not a alloy rim with a carbon fairing bonded on, it is a 30mm niobium rim with layers of carbon laminated onto the rim itself to reinforce the rim and it makes look cool which is the most important part anyways.


----------



## velmingrafter (Feb 24, 2006)

So it is strong, tall and light! Very cool, but please stop teasing me. Who makes it and where can I get some? That looks like it would build a great wheel with maybe 28 cx-ray spokes and DT Swiss 240s hubs, yum. It would be kind of aero and kind of light. What more could you want?




Ligero said:


> If you mean you will crush them by stonping up and down on them then Yes you will crush them. If you just want them for everyday use there is not many rims out there that is as stiff and strong as this rim. It is not a alloy rim with a carbon fairing bonded on, it is a 30mm niobium rim with layers of carbon laminated onto the rim itself to reinforce the rim and it makes look cool which is the most important part anyways.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Man, you have wheel commitment issues. Nice wheel, and I'm sure you got it for a song, right?
> 
> I would love to have some wheels built up w/ Tune hubs, but I don't think Tune hubs and their sealing would mesh well with the wind and blowing sand/dust in the desert, here. Then, there are also the monsoons to deal with in the summer. I'd have to regrease the hubs after every monsoonal downpour I got caught in. (Side note: I had a Moots bike for test ride for the better part of a week. The day I rode it back to the shop, I got caught in one of those monsoonal downpours. At one point, I pedaled several hundred yards w/ the bottom bracket under water. The hubs were under water every time I hit a wake from a passing vehicle. I felt a bit guilty returning the bike all water logged like that, but to make up for it, I bought the LBS wrench's a six of Stella Artois......and bought a Moots from 'em.).


Very serious with multiple disorders. I'm a weight weenie, bikeaholic and a wheel addict. I'd kill for my next ride on a very light wheel!

With a fine brew like that how could the guys in the shop be mad? To quote Homer Simson: " Hhhmmm beer"! The frame purchase did nothing for you.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Very serious with multiple disorders. I'm a weight weenie, bikeaholic and a wheel addict. I'd kill for my next ride on a very light wheel!
> 
> With a fine brew like that how could the guys in the shop be mad? To quote Homer Simson: " Hhhmmm beer"! The frame purchase did nothing for you.


They got over their peevishness after the beer arrived. And, yeah, I know it was the beer they were interested in, not my future order, my personality, or the way I looked, all wet, in that sun dress.

Commitment. Hmmm. I nearly committed to buying a set of DV-UL's on eBay, but then I read further and saw the set was a DV and a DV-UL.......and there was some question as to the mileage on the set..........I've got a real burnin' to get a set ride now. Why, with as much as my new glasses have made me faster, I wouldn't be surprised if the DV-UL's make me so fast that I'll be spinnin' out in 53-12 on the flats! Wait, maybe that's 39-12.......Hell, I notice that everytime I think about the Reynolds hoops while I'm ridin, the bike accelerates much harder. It must be because the thoughts are rotational thoughts....


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Hey Troy*



Ligero said:


> If you mean you will crush them by stonping up and down on them then Yes you will crush them. If you just want them for everyday use there is not many rims out there that is as stiff and strong as this rim. It is not a alloy rim with a carbon fairing bonded on, it is a 30mm niobium rim with layers of carbon laminated onto the rim itself to reinforce the rim and it makes look cool which is the most important part anyways.


Are these appropriate for cross? Better or worse than the 29mm mag?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> They got over their peevishness after the beer arrived. And, yeah, I know it was the beer they were interested in, not my future order, my personality, or the way I looked, all wet, in that sun dress.
> 
> Commitment. Hmmm. I nearly committed to buying a set of DV-UL's on eBay, but then I read further and saw the set was a DV and a DV-UL.......and there was some question as to the mileage on the set..........I've got a real burnin' to get a set ride now. Why, with as much as my new glasses have made me faster, I wouldn't be surprised if the DV-UL's make me so fast that I'll be spinnin' out in 53-12 on the flats! Wait, maybe that's 39-12.......Hell, I notice that everytime I think about the Reynolds hoops while I'm ridin, the bike accelerates much harder. It must be because the thoughts are rotational thoughts....


I just don't know. A wet sun dress, perky nipples and beer always does it for me. 

Speaking of perky nipples. I had a set of Cirro's for a while and they were a very sweet wheelset. I should have never let them go since I now want a set of low profile carbon wheels to go with the others. 

It gets so confusing. Aluminum, carbon, order another set of wheels from Troy and abuse my friendship getting into line bumping others or some crotchless panties from Victoria's Secret. Maybe I should be a HO and do it all.

The panties makes me go faster. It's the fuzz like on a tennis ball.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just don't know. A wet sun dress, perky nipples and beer always does it for me.
> 
> Speaking of perky nipples. I had a set of Cirro's for a while and they were a very sweet wheelset. I should have never let them go since I now want a set of low profile carbon wheels to go with the others.
> 
> ...


And that sun dress was a pain. Do you know how hard it is to ride 50 miles and pedal through standing water while riding side saddle?

Do it all, and use your unholy alliance with Troy to push everyone else's wheels back. No one will mind. Everyone is very patient.

BTW, the emerald colored crotchless panties are the way to go.


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Alright - Troy sent me pictures last night. Wheels should arrive next week. Of course, he probably just keeps using the same pictures.

Anywhoo - Alienator or JMT - what valve length do I need on the tube for the niobium/carbon rim?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

48 mm if your using the 30mm nubium. Serious answer. Try Maxxis flylight tubes from www.maxxis.com


----------

